# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Chronic pain.

## Hanky

Anyone else have chronic pain?

I'm not sure whether my chronic pain has something to do with my depression, or not. Either way, what do they do about it? Pump me with more prescription medication, \o/

----------


## tangerine

I have Chronic daily headache. I've basically been told they can't really do anything about it, and that any medication could either make it worse or better essentially. Sorry about your Chronic pain hank.  ::s: ad:

----------


## diabeticmom

I have chronic pain due to peripheral neuropathy in my feet and legs. It feels like pins and needles, burning, constantly cold, cramping, and any type of touch ends me through the roof. 

I get depressed with it because I have two young children and I have issues playing with them.

----------


## WintersTale

I have pains in my feet and legs that I think is pinpointed to my anxiety. I'm not sure, though.

----------


## Shelly1725

I so understand how you feel I have suffered chronic pain for a lot of years with me they diagnosed it as Fibromyalgia and gave me anti depressants. I am not depressed. I do suffer anxiety and in the past though I have suffered many forms of depression. I have had postnatal depression and even sociaphobia borderline agraphobia. I could go out but couldn't face crowded places or be away from home for very long only very short periods. I couldn't even go to a family party if I knew or thought there would be a lot of strangers there. It was horrid, I am over that to the biggest degree still don't like going to crowded places get very nervous and still don't like staying away from home overnight or even all day. I have steps in place though to help me cope and they help. As for the chronic pain it is still there and it is about 9 yrs now.

----------


## sanspants

> Anyone else have chronic pain?
> 
> I'm not sure whether my chronic pain has something to do with my depression, or not. Either way, what do they do about it? Pump me with more prescription medication, \o/



Yup, chronic lower back pain from scoliosis, chronic shoulder pain from tendinitis. Sweet painkillers for days when I feel like taking a holiday from it. I try not to because I figure it's my body and I need to just be used to it. Exercise helps a lot, if you can push yourself that far. Much of my tendinitis has gotten better since I'm not commuting. I know that was anxiety-related because I could feel the stress in my neck and shoulders when traffic wouldn't move fast enough to suit me lol. 

Being depressed or anxious tends to worsen the pain, and being in pain tends to worsen the depression and anxiety, so addressing one will also help you address the other. What's the diagnosis for why you have chronic pain?

----------


## Ironman

mah kneez from running.  If I don't stretch after I run, I getz sore.  THEN!  I waddle like and old duck - my hips don't lie, they hurt, I cry!  :Rofl:

----------


## whiteman

I have a herniated disk in my back and I've had two surgeries and I have degenerative arthritus. I can do a lot of things that people wouldn't expect I could do with a back injury. For example, I can lift weights, but I can't lift a lot of weight on some lifts, like deadlifts and squats, but I can go all out on bench press, and I can surf, but I can't surf as well as I should for how long I've been surfing and how much I surf. I can't sit in a chair for any length of time and I can't stand on concrete hours a day, day after day. I can't ride a bike, and I can't sit in a kayak. Some people probably think I don't have a bad back because I surf but [BEEP] them; I don't care what they think.

----------

